# Wer hört denn noch alles Radio? Habt ihr einen Lieblings-Radiosender?



## Jazzmiiin (8. Juni 2016)

[SIZE=9pt]Hi Leute,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]ich höre total gerne Radio, am liebsten eigentlich ANTENNE BAYERN. Die spielen eine gute Mischung aus Chart-Musik, Pop und Rock!!! Die Moderatoren sind vielleicht ein bisschen nervig, aber an sich wird man gut unterhalten ;-)[/SIZE]

 

 

[SIZE=9pt]Mich würde mal total interessieren, ob ihr auch noch Radio hört? [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Habt ihr auch einen Lieblings-Radiosender und was für Musik wird dort gespielt?[/SIZE]

 

Viele liebe Grüße!


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juni 2016)

Ich pendle viel und lange und währenddessen höre ich ganz gerne Radio. Am liebsten höre ich dabei SWR3, Radio Regenbogen und Radio Ohr. Ist das typische Popgedöns, allerdings gefallen mir die Moderatoren sehr. Auf Arbeit höre ich dann Internetradio. Entweder Radio Bob oder Rautemusik. Da laufen dann Rock, Pop, Metall, usw.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juni 2016)

Soma FM.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Juni 2016)

Ich habe zuhause einen Digital Internet Radio. Damit bekomme ich meine Lieblingssender aus Übersee rein.

102,7 Nash FM

100,7 The MIX

Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich recht selten den Radio einsschalte.

 

Im Auto höre ich eigentlich nie Radio und bei der Arbeit auch nicht.


----------



## JudithBird (9. Juni 2016)

Ja klar, ich hab mir vor ein paar Jahren extra ein DAB+-Radiogerät gekauft, weil ich total gerne die Programme von Deutschlandradio (Deutschlandfunk, Deutschlandradio Kultur und DRadio Wissen) höre. Nach meinem Umzug in eine andere Stadt kann ich die Programme aber leider nicht mehr über dieses Gerät empfangen, weiß aber nicht genau warum das nicht mehr funktioniert?! Total ärgerlich. 

 

Naja jetzt höre ich halt übers Internet. Hab in den letzten Tagen RadioMargaritaville auf Audials Live (http://live.audials.com/en/radio/radio-margaritaville-1244095http://live.audials.com/en/radio/radio-margaritaville-1244095) [SIZE=9pt]für mich entdeckt, auf dem laufen so gut wie 24-h Konzerte von Jimmy Buffett ;-) [/SIZE]


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2016)

Ich suche immer noch ein gutes Radio mit Mischung aus Metal und Aggrotech/Industrial 
Wobei rein Elektronisch mag ich Communion After Dark, aber die gibt es nur 1x die Woche als 1,5 Stunden-Show.


----------



## NormanGG (22. August 2016)

Für mich ist Radio hauptsächlich interessant beim Auto fahren. Bei uns zuhause FFH, unterwegs, was gerade kommt


----------



## Tikume (23. August 2016)

Für mich ist Radio eigentlich so tot wie Fernsehen.


----------



## Aun (23. August 2016)

den einzigen radiosender, den ich noch hö´re ist "radio 1 vom rbb" die spielen wirklich ALLES quer beet und die einzelnen topics sind einfach wunderbar. schade das "sanft un sorgfältig" vrbei ist. aber auch die anderen mods sind einfah nur zu schießen


----------



## Anna91 (18. Januar 2018)

Ich höre meistens über die Bluetooth Verbindung im Auto Musik, aber wenn ich mal Radio höre, entscheide ich mich meistens für N-Joy. Höre aber lieber meine eigene Musik.

Lg


----------



## schornstein (14. Februar 2018)

Ich höre hin und wieder schon noch mal Radio. Dann wechsel ich aber zwischen vielen Sendern hin und her.


----------



## Inukai (8. Juni 2019)

Ich höre Täglich. Im Auto, auf der Arbeit oder beim Zocken Sunshine Live , NRJ  , 1Live Diggy oder Slam!


----------



## bufferduff4 (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

 

mittlerweile höre ich sehr sehr selten Radio und wenn dann nur im Auto, wenn ich eine kurze Strecke fahre und dafür nicht mein Handy verbinden will, um meine Playlists von Spotify abzuspielen. 

Aber zu meinen Favoriten unter den Radiosendern gehören Antenne Bayern und Energy. Antenne Bayern berichtet über lokale Nachrichten, Energy hat die neueste Musik. Das beste aus beiden. 

 

Vg


----------



## FantasyLisa (15. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

 

der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich möchte euch gerne trotzdem meine Meinung hinterlassen.

 

Ich höre sehr gerne Planet Radio. Bei anderen Radiosendern stört es mich öfters, dass es so viel Werbung gibt oder allgmein so viel geredet wird. Planet Radio hat dagegen kaum Werbung und spielt fast durchgängig Musik. Die Moderatoren sind zwar nicht sehr unterhaltsam, aber da diese auch selten etwas sagen, stört das kaum.

 

Wer also einen Radiosender sucht, der viel Musik spielt, dem kann ich Planet Radio empfehlen.


----------

